# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > African Cichlids >  African Cidhlids

## James

One of if not "The" most popular fish kept in a home aquarium, and rightfully so, being very diverse and hosting many individual species, some only native to one lake in the world.  Malawi, Tanganyika, and Victoria being home to many individual species.

----------

